# Mountain Towing Advice - Help



## 22camp (Jul 23, 2009)

We are going on our first trip that will have mountains.
I have a 2011 F150 FX2 EcoBoost with the max tow package.
It also has the tow/haul option and manual mode. We will 
be driving from Newport News, VA to Asheville, NC. 
Those with mountain towing experience please share with
me any tips and advice to help make this a less stressful drive.
Thanks very much for sharing your knowledge with me.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Slow and steady wins the race.

Watch tranny temp on the way up.

If trailer is pushing you downhill, you might consider manually dropping down a gear vs. using brakes all the way down.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/Oregon_camper: going downhill, do not "ride" the brakes. Drop into a lower gear and let the engine do a lot of the braking. 3000 - 3500 rpms is not harmful to the engine.

Going down the loooooong 9% grade from Idaho into Jackson Hole, Wyoming, I slowed down to about 10 - 13 mph in first gear. That is one long, steep hill and the thought of the TT and my TV getting away was scary. Fortunately a tow truck from Jackson was in front of me, and he, too, was in a lower gear and going about 12 - 13 mph. The pair of us took our time and made it safely. I figured that the locals know what they are doing....

If there are turnoffs, you can also use one or two of them and let the hotdogs behind you pass. That stop also gives your brakes and tranny time to cool off a bit.


----------



## Dan Borer (Feb 6, 2009)

Since you have an F150 all you need to do to control downhill speed is engage Tow/Haul and when you reach the desired downhill speed tap the brake pedal to force a downshift. If that doesn't hold your speed, tap it again to downshift again. Each tap on the brake will force another downshift that will hold that gear until you press the accelerator. My trailer weighs 8300# and the '09 F150 had no trouble holding the speed down the steep and winding descent into the desert at Anzo Borrego with minimal use of the brakes. I kept an eye on the trans temp both up and down and it never varied.

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## COCostas (Aug 13, 2010)

What everyone else said; gear down, go easy on the brakes and take it as slow as you need. Anyone who has towed in hills will understand your low speed. We joke that we'll let someone else try out the runaway truck ramps - it won't be us!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Just take your time and be careful and you wont have any problems, Please let us know how the EcoBoost handles your tt, I am really wanting one of those after test driving one. All of the reviews say it is a real powerful towing machine.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Dan Borer said:


> Since you have an F150 all you need to do to control downhill speed is engage Tow/Haul and when you reach the desired downhill speed tap the brake pedal to force a downshift. If that doesn't hold your speed, tap it again to downshift again. Each tap on the brake will force another downshift that will hold that gear until you press the accelerator. My trailer weighs 8300# and the '09 F150 had no trouble holding the speed down the steep and winding descent into the desert at Anzo Borrego with minimal use of the brakes. I kept an eye on the trans temp both up and down and it never varied.
> 
> Enjoy the trip!


+1. I have the 2010 with the max tow package. Works great because you don't have to manually shift gears to control speed. When going down hill, just slow to the speed you want to go by using the breaks and then let off the brakes. The truck will downshift to hold your speed. Just don't freak out when the rpm's start to go up. BTW, the integrated brake controller works great as well all around - just don't ride the brakes to control speed and you'll be fine.


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Thats good to know about the tapping the brakes while going down hill. This is my first ford that I have owned and didnt know it did this.


----------



## NDKoze (Jan 5, 2011)

Just curious. At what Tranny temp should we be looking for a spot to stop and cool down?

What are the safe limits?

Thanks,


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> Watch tranny temp on the way up.
> 
> If trailer is pushing you downhill, you might consider manually dropping down a gear vs. using brakes all the way down.


Ditto

That should do it.

p.s.

On the way down, if set up this way, you should also adjust brake trailer to grab a tad harder.


----------

